# FET lining not thick enough?



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

I'm going through my first FET we have two blast embies on ice. I dont seem to be responding to the Progynova tablets as have been taking 6 a day for 7 days and my lining is still only 6mm. I am now on HRT patches as well as the tablets, (started today) and go back on Monday for another scan to see whether it has grown.

Has this happened to anyone before and if so did it work out ok? I am so scared they are gonna tell me to abandon this cycle, and that I have sonething else wrong with me. They have hinted at a hyster something or other to have a look inside?? I had a lap and they found endo etc but they didn't look inside my uterus aparently  

Any help would be great as I feel a bit desperate at the moment and like I am totally useless, as cant even get this right  

Thanks D x


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi

I've had two cancelled FETs due to not responding to Progynova.  Nurses told me that 1 in 10 people have problems absorbing the tablets through the liver and so patches tend to work as they go directly to bloodstream.  With tablets my lining only got to 4mm at 1st scan and 6mm at 2nd.  I'm currently on my 3rd attempt with patches and at 1st scan on Friday my lining was 7mm and I'm back tomorrow for 2nd scan so patches definately work better for me.  Easier said than done, but try to stay positive, keep your tummy warm, eat brazil nuts and drink plenty of water.  All supposed to help lining.  Accupuncture also helped me.

Good luck  

Lia xo


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

It took me 4-5 weeks for my lining to get thick   But my clinic kept me on the Progynova and lining did eventually go up to 8mm eventhough on my ICSI cycle it went up to 10mm.

You will get there..x


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi!
I just wanted to add that I was only 6mm after 7 days of taking 6 a day progynova. My clinic told me this was about normal and then upped me to 8 a day. The following week I was up to 7.5mm when they kept me on 8 a day of progynova and told me to wear a 1mg patch also.... anyway, cutting it short, after 3 weeks I was upto 9mm and my ET is tomorrow!! 
Lots of luck to you but try not to worry.. Im sure you'll be fine and are just warming up so to speak
xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't respond to the tablets (I was on 12 mgs) or the patches but I responded to the IM injections well in terms of getting my oestrodial levels up to 15000.

I have a damaged uterus lining, so 6 mm is one of the threshold but now I am trying DE's and the Spnaish clinic say that the thickness is not the most important and yes over 6 would be great but it is the triple layers and eveness of the layers as i doubt I wil ever get a 6m lining ever.

But things that can help are acupuncture, brazil nuts (for the selenium) some use aspirin 75 mgs once a day (ask your drs) viagra 25mgs four times a day (to increase blood flow to the uterus)
Good luck
L x


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks dmpink! 
I generally hate and love the 2ww at the same time... Love the hope and hate the nerves... and the time passes sooooo slowly. My 2 embs defrosted well but only one of them was good quality, 8cells the other one was only 3 cells but they were both transferred. I was actually made redundant just before Xmas so its my 1st cycle not having to work... lets see if it makes any difference!
Lots of luck to you for your scan on Monday... Im sure you'll be fine. Let me know how you get on.
Hugz
Kath xxxxxxxx


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi girls,
A couple of things that were recommended to me for womb lining was raspberry leaf tea (stop taking it once your embies are put back) and putting your feet in warm water. Apparently keeping your feet warm warms your uterus up getting it nice and fluffy.
Good Luck!
xx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks ladies for all the great advice. My lining has finally grown   its 7.2 and doc says he is happy with that. FET is set for Monday, so keeping it all crossed and warm  

Hope you are all doing ok.

Maypea congratulations on your pregnancy I hope it all goes well  

Kath8 - let me know when test day is, I'm sure that not working will help you chill out and rest a bit, hold on tight little ones  

D x


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great news D!!!
You can relax a bit now (until the 2ww )
My OTD isnt until 11th Feb so a lifetime to go yet...feels like it anyway.
All the luck in the world
xxxx


----------

